# Fired My Charter Bulldog First Time Today



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

I scrounged around and came up with a few rounds of factory PMC
44 special ammo. So, off to the range I went.
What a disappointment today turned out to be!

The pistol ranges were closed for maintenance, so I had to go to one of
the rifle ranges. The wind was blowing so bad the target frames would
not stand up. The only thing I could do was blast away at rocks. Bummer.

Anyway, I fired the little gun 35 times. I found the cases tend to stick in
the chambers making extraction difficult. I think the inside of the chambers
need to be polished a bit.

This is my first stainless steel revolver. Is it normal to have case extraction
difficulties in new stainless revolvers? Or, am I just "lucky" again? :smt076


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

If the chambers look clean and free of rust then it sounds like the ammo has pressure problems in your revolver. That sounds unusual for that caliber as it operates at a fairly low pressure threshold. I would give it a thorough cleaning and then buy another brand of 44 Spl ammo.


----------



## bophi (Nov 22, 2007)

*tight chamber*

are you using brass or alumiun ? alumiun will swell up after been shot.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Try Win-White-Box if you can find it and save the cases if you reload or are thinking about it in the future. Sounds like they were loaded a little to heavy. If the WWB stick then you will need to ream the cylinders out a little. Take it to a good gunsmith if this is the case. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Well*

Well, I don't think it is an ammo problem. However, I do agree that the 
next step is to try a different brand.

The gun is brand new. The first thing I did when I got it home was to 
clean it using Hoppes and Break-free CLP. The chambers look a little rough, not as smooth as I think they should.

The manufacturer, Charter Arms, says the gun has a lifetime warranty
Does anyone have experience with their service department?

The good news it that it did go bang every time I pulled the trigger on
fresh ammunition!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I wouldn't do anything until you've run several hundred rounds through it. Oftentimes a new gun will have a coating left on it from manufacture, lubricants that cool the metal during forming operations. Shoot and clean your gun normally a few times before deciding on any action.

Bob Wright


----------

